
Reaction captures carbon, generates electricity, makes a cleaning product - tambourine_man
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/07/reaction-captures-carbon-generates-electricity-makes-a-cleaning-product/
======
Aelinsaar
Interesting, but mining Bauxite does a lot more damage than just produce CO2,
and Aluminum would start to get scarce and expensive as all hell if this
actually worked on an industrial scale.

------
gus_massa
I'm 99.99% sure this doesn't make sense. But I can't understand which is the
global reaction. What are all the input molecules and what are all the output
molecules?

